# brauchbares 18650 Ladegerät? (Li-Io)



## ruyven_macaran (22. Januar 2014)

*brauchbares 18650 Ladegerät? (Li-Io)*

Moin.
Kann hier jemand ein Ladegerät für einen Typ18650 Lithium-Ionen-Akku empfehlen?
Die Dinger gibt es ja von 2 bis 200 € und die Akkus gibt es von "jahrelang toll" bis "eben gerade in/mit deiner Hand explodiert" - je nachdem, welches Ladegerät man verwendet. Aber woran erkenne ich das richtige?


----------



## acer86 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: brauchbares 18650 Ladegerät? (Li-Io)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Moin.
> Kann hier jemand ein Ladegerät für einen Typ18650 Lithium-Ionen-Akku empfehlen?
> Die Dinger gibt es ja von 2 bis 200 € und die Akkus gibt es von "jahrelang toll" bis "eben gerade in/mit deiner Hand explodiert" - je nachdem, welches Ladegerät man verwendet. Aber woran erkenne ich das richtige?


 
Da gibt es eigentlich nicht viel zu beachten, es sollte aber ein Ladegerät von ein Namhaften Hersteller sein den NUR diese haben eine Ordentliche Akku Überwachung und schalten zuverlässig bei 4,2V Ab (sehr wichtig bei Li-ion Akkus.

Kan dir diesen gerät empfehlen :Nitecore Sysmax Intellicharge I4 Ladegerät für 4 Akkus Li-Ionen oder Ni-Mh Batterien, Akkus und Ladegeräte Ladegeräte
Es kan fast alle arten von Li-ion akkus laden (10430,10440,14500,16340,17500,17670,18500,22650 18650, 26650) und zusätzlich noch Ni-MH und Ni-CD akkus.
Hab genau diesen seit fast zwei Jahren im Einsatz (nur mit Geschützen Akkus) und es lädt  die Akkus sehr zuverlässig und schaltet immer bei 4,2V ab (messe immer mit Multimeter nach)

Eine kleine Version davon: Nitecore Sysmax Intellicharge I2 Ladegerät für 2 Akkus Li-Ionen oder Ni-Mh Batterien, Akkus und Ladegeräte Ladegeräte

Und wen es etwas mehr sein darf, bei diesen Model ist noch ein Display verbaut und die Ladeleistung lässt sich einstellen (wichtig für kleine Akkus z.b. 16340er): Ladegerät Xtar VP1 mit LCD Display für Li-Ionen Akkus 16340 bis 18650 Batterien, Akkus und Ladegeräte Ladegeräte

Die Drei von mir genannten Geräte beherrschen auch das aufwecken von Akkus die in die Low Volt Protektion gegangen sind (bei geschützten Akkus mit PCB, gibt es eine Schutzschaltung das man nicht in die Gefährliche Tiefentladung  kommt was meist den Tot der Akkus bedeutet und sehr gefährlich ist wen man sie dan versucht zu laden) 

Bei diesen Geräten oder baugleichen in Verbindung mit Geschützen Akkus z.b. Eagtac, Solarforce, oder Nitecore oder den HIGH-END Akkus aus Deutschland: Enerpower :Enerpower NCR18650B 7A PCB Button-Top Li-Ion Akku: Amazon.de: Elektronik

ist die Li-ion Technologie absolut Sicher in der Anwendung man sollte aber gerade als Einsteiger NIEMALS ungeschützte Akkus verwenden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: brauchbares 18650 Ladegerät? (Li-Io)*

Der Akku, den ich habe, behauptet zumindest geschützt zu sein.
Allerdings suche ich ein möglichst kompaktes/mobiles Gerät, da die zugehörige Lampe primär/fast ausschließlich im Urlaub genutzt werden wird.


----------



## ebastler (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: brauchbares 18650 Ladegerät? (Li-Io)*

Hm, wollte eben unseren Junsi iCharger empfehlen, aber der ist nicht soo klein, und braucht ein externes 12V Netzteil. Also eher nicht.


----------



## acer86 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: brauchbares 18650 Ladegerät? (Li-Io)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Akku, den ich habe, behauptet zumindest geschützt zu sein.
> Allerdings suche ich ein möglichst kompaktes/mobiles Gerät, da die zugehörige Lampe primär/fast ausschließlich im Urlaub genutzt werden wird.


 
Wen es sehr Kompakt und aber dennoch sicher sein soll dan dieses hier:  USB Ladegerät Xtar XP1 für Li-Ionen und Ni-Mh Akkus Batterien, Akkus und Ladegeräte Ladegeräte

ein kleines Universal Ladegerät vielleicht noch dieses: http://www.selected-lights.de/ladeg...ien-akkus-und-ladegeraete/ladegeraete/a-1638/


----------



## ubuntu1967 (29. September 2015)

*AW: brauchbares 18650 Ladegerät? (Li-Io)*

Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit ein Dampfgerät 

InnoCigs eVic-VTC Mini (60 Watt) E-Zigaretten Set - produced by Joyetech (schwarz): Amazon.de: Drogerie & Körperpflege

mit Akkuträger zu kaufen, im Akkuträger kann man eien 18650’er Akku aufladen, und es ist möglich gleichzeitig den AKKU (einer) zu laden und zu dampfen.


----------

